# [SOLVED] Error 99-ADP-eTIME



## kineticr (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello.

I have an ADP series 400 eTIME box. I moved it to another location. The wiring is correct but I am getting error 99 and the time on it says 1/1/96. I am using the wizmoworks hosting app via the website. Bothh port checks passed.Can anyone help please?


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Error 99-ADP-eTIME*

My first thougt on this, is how old is the PC?

Heres what I want you to do, its a quick simple test.

Power up the PC and set the time and date such that its correct. Now power down the PC and restart it. That is, actually turn ther PC off and on again.

Did the time/date revert to 1/1/96? If so your CMOS battery has failed.

There are essentially three types of CMOS batteries by far the most common is a coin type battery. Which will (usually) be a CR2032 battery.

Take the top off your case and have a look over the motherboard for a coin battery (circular, flat, silver) 2cm in diamerter.

Found it? good! Replace it with a new one.


----------



## kineticr (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Error 99-ADP-eTIME*

its not a pc


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Error 99-ADP-eTIME*

http://www.majoraccounts.adp.com/customer/index.htm


----------



## kineticr (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Error 99-ADP-eTIME*

This issue is resolved. Thanks to those who tried to help


----------

